
Signs You’re Working in a Feature Factory - MrBuddyCasino
https://hackernoon.com/12-signs-youre-working-in-a-feature-factory-44a5b938d6a2#.j62n9mw37
======
bobbytherobot
> No connection to core metrics. Infrequent discussions about desired customer
> and business outcomes. Team cannot connect work to key business and customer
> satisfaction metrics. Impossible to connect iterations to “what matters
> most”

Sometimes (or often times) a companies "core metrics" aren't truly core to the
customer and business outcomes, they are just the easiest things to measure.

------
jupp0r
Oops, just checked off all of them.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
10 out of 12 here. This list immediately resonates with many devs, for good
reason.

------
Terr_
That list describes some frustrations I'm currently facing in my job.

Another symptom I perceive is that "Product Management" doesn't try to _model_
anything about how the business really works or what mental schema users have
for what's going on.

Instead they construct UI mock-ups of the data-entry fields/screens they think
could somehow provide CRUD access, and demand that engineering integrates it
with "whatever already happens."

This leads to the strange situation where the small engineering team often has
to reverse-engineer the ball-of-mud code, to inform executives how things are
"supposed" to work based on the ad-hoc demands once made by their
predecessors.

